# T'Wolves trying to get Marbury back?



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Who are they gonna offer?:uhoh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

They will prolly offer a package of Wally,Billups,Jackson for Starbury.Wally will give u an EXPLOSIVE SG that can run 'n' gun with the Matrix,and Billups is one of the BEST backup PG in the league.As far as Jackson goes u guys can give him the minutes he needs at C/PF to get his 12pts 8reb a game.Then all u need to do is draft Stoudemire or Hilario at 9 and the Suns are set.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

I don't think the suns will do it....They don't wanna go through the struggles of havin' to resign Wally.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

I was just posting what I thought they would offer.I truthfully DONT think the T-Wolves can pull off a trade for Starbury for the simple fact that nobody wants Brandon and they DONT have any draft picks.If I were the Suns GM I would draft Stoudemire or Hilario and hang on to Marbs for one more season.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

TheMatrix31 said:


> *I don't think the suns will do it....They don't wanna go through the struggles of havin' to resign Wally. *


Yeah, Wally is gonna be asking for some major $$$ given the year he had this year.


----------

